# Shop Insulation Question



## oscarlovel (Sep 11, 2006)

We've built a new pole barn shop on slab at our place in the country. 30'x30'x12'. I had them insulate the roof while it was being built, but money was tight then, so no insulation on the sidewalls. Poles are 4"x6" on 10' centers with 2"x6" stringers. Am now wondering about what to use for insulating the walls, as eventually, I'll heat and a/c the shop. I want to be as economical as possible, but also not build in a fire hazard, as I often will be welding or grinding on my Stovebolt projects. any suggestions?


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

What material did you use for siding exterior walls?

No studs on the interior right?


----------



## oscarlovel (Sep 11, 2006)

no. No studs on the interior. Just the posts and stringers.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If your are going to drywall the interior walls you can't beat the price of fiberglass insulation. I don't know about how fireproof it would be without covering it with drywall though. I don't think the fiberglass would burn very well on its own but if you used the paperbacked stuff it will light up quickly. Don't ask how I know that one. 

If money wasn't tight and you weren't planning on finishing the inside of the walls I would do the sprayed on foam. I haven't found anywhere that would rent the equipment to a do it yourselfer so you may need to hire it done. I was looking at that for my workshop (24x20x8) and have them spray the roof too rather than have a ceiling with insulation on top. I wanted it more open and to put skylights in. I got a bid for around $1300 which was out of my price range at the time.

Good luck and let us know what you come up with

Andy


----------

